# Buying a 1999 Polaris Sportsman with 29.5 laws



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

So my buddy decieded to sell the old 500 for 3 G and its a bad @$$ machine with 29.5 laws . So im kinda exited . just got to get 3 G now


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

got any pics of it?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Trying i got old pics of it . not any new ones with its new look . ill post some old ones


----------



## justin.hughes (Aug 24, 2009)

hope its special because that seems really high. I bout an 07 500 HO with 9 miles for 2800.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

that sounds low . I actually may not buy it due to funds going on . I got more important things to take care of . like get a house . but post a pic of your 07


----------

